# Proper oil level in air filter on N series



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a 2N oil filter assembly and would like to know what is the proper level of oil inside the oil bath air filter. There is an oil level stamped on the outside of the canister but my question is whether the small bowl inside that bottom cansiter should or should not be with oil. The reason I ask is that my tractor would not start cold until I took that bottom canister off, started it (just fine) and put the canister back. That suggests to me that the air intake pipe was drowning in oil and could not supply the required air to the carburator. Anything I look at, manuals, videos, etc are not clear about this. Any experience on this issue of oil level in an air filter?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The oil is sucked up into the steel mesh and dirt sticks to the oil. When the engine is turned of, the oil sinks to the bottom, together with the dirt that sinks to the bottom of the bowl. The inner cup is to there to prevent the dirt being pushed into the mesh.

Maybe the steel mesh is clogged?





***Edit
So, Youtube videos with a time mark are not allowed?
OK, he fills the bowl with oil at 13:40
***


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Fill the bowl to the level mark on the bench and then install it without spilling any, thats the proper level. One thing to be aware of those filters normally required 30 wt oil, the new multi weights do not work well at times the lighter weight will tend to get pulled higher in the mesh and possibly get down to the carburetor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The question is whether to fill the inside cup on the bottom reservoir, or just the area around the perimeter.
The oil is supposed to go in both, as there should be holes in the center cup to equalize the oil level. Then the filter works as it should as pointed out by Hacke and LouNY.
Had to look it up, now we both know!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought it showed in the previous video, but here it is in detail (watch from 12:21):


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. gentlemen. I have ordered new mesh (deserving after 70+ years) and I will advise how it all turns out. I now know about the internal canister oil levels.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

With two new mesh filters, the tractor starts like charm, when cold. Previously, it had degenerated to a complete no go!!


----------

